# Asking for HELP - Need sharp minds



## s15274n

Some of you know me. I am not ignorant to the Vibrant and it's workings. To make this as short as possible, I left my phone on my cars roof.. drove home... and then there was a monsoon of rain. My phone stayed on the car (yeah) and got soaked before I realized where I left it (boo).

Now, it was not working. I did all the normal tricks... immediately shut down.. pulled battery... did rice... broke it apart and cleaned it with acetone.

It would then boot after ODIN. It seemed like it was fixed, but the USB acted like it was constantly plugged in. I further cleaned it... and now it powers up, boots.. does all that it should.

At this point I decided to root and flash a ROM. Thought I was golden.

It would get into recovery, but when the ROM starts to flash, shortly after it starts to boot loop. I have to battery pull to stop it... and it will restart if I try to power the device. I have to start over with a fresh ODIN. I know the ROM is fine, its what I was running prior to the accident.

It seems like there is something corrupt that prevents a rom from successfully flashing. Any ideas on what I can do to get back to my AOKP goodness on the Vibrant? I mean, Android 2.2 is cool and all, but AOKP has the theme engine now am I am going crazy.

I need help.


----------



## xriderx66

So what's happening is, You can't flash a ROM, but everything else on your ODIN'd 2.2 works fine?


----------



## dougfresh

I got mine soaked one day and I did the rice thing for about 6+ hours just in case. Try leaving it disassembled in a warm/hot area just in case something is still internally moist .Sorry that's my best answer at the moment


----------



## Zach

Could you possibly have some one turn the rom you are trying to flash into a Odin flashable format? Cuz you are still able to flash stock using Odin. Have you tried to see if you can flash a 2.2 kernel or possibly a different modem to make sure you can flash those, not using Odin.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## s15274n

Zach said:


> Could you possibly have some one turn the rom you are trying to flash into a Odin flashable format? Cuz you are still able to flash stock using Odin. Have you tried to see if you can flash a 2.2 kernel or possibly a different modem to make sure you can flash those, not using Odin.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


Good points there. Have not tried to flash anything other than stock 2.2 and stock + root 2.2 with odin. I'll try flashing something else soon and report back.

I thought about turning aokp build 35 (theme engine) or the latest Zen (really want the theme engine though) into something ODIN could flash. Need to do more research on that. Cannot imagine it is TOO difficult.


----------



## s15274n

xriderx66 said:


> So what's happening is, You can't flash a ROM, but everything else on your ODIN'd 2.2 works fine?


Exactly.


----------



## xriderx66

Have you tried flashing DIFFERENT versions possibly a older version of CWR? Maybe flash a ROM through ROM Manager (I don't use ROM manager, but doesn't it pretty much skip all the pressing buttons parts on your recovery and just auto flash the ROM?
A different kernel with a different CWR version etc? Glitch kernel?


----------



## s15274n

xriderx66 said:


> Have you tried flashing DIFFERENT versions possibly a older version of CWR? Maybe flash a ROM through ROM Manager (I don't use ROM manager, but doesn't it pretty much skip all the pressing buttons parts on your recovery and just auto flash the ROM?
> A different kernel with a different CWR version etc? Glitch kernel?


Good ideas, and yeah, I did try flashing with CWR... same issue... rom starts to install and then it start boot looping.

I'll see if I can find a different kernel or recovery that I can flash with ODIN and keep trying.


----------



## Zach

Any luck on finding out how to convert roms to Odin format?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## Zach

Also have you tried going all the way back to 2.1? And trying from there?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------



## KaptinKrunK

hrmmm what a puzzle are you taking the steps right idk if the steps are the same for me as they are you but with my fascinate i have boot THS build 2 before i can boot new ics from stock, you might have to do something like that other than that idk have you tried any other roms maybe your sdcard is messed up but i doubt thats it


----------



## FIRE AND ICE

You can try using team win recovery project to rule out a bad recovery flash.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Annex

Zach said:


> Any luck on finding out how to convert roms to Odin format?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


I know how to mod an exsisting ODIN rom.tar


----------

